# Need help! Doe not progressing in labor



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Well my ff dee started showing syngas of pre labor Tuesday morning, she lost her plug, her udder is very full, and ligs completely gone. Also she had what looked like some mild contractions, she would sometimes lay down and push with her leg. So I thought we would have babies soon. 

Well I watched her for 6 hours on and off that day and nothing. The next morning she was doing the same and after trying to go in with no luck (she is a small doe) we took her to my local vet, he tried going in and said she wasn't dilated enough yet and to give her more time. He said up to 48 hour more. He did stretch her cervix to help things along he said. 

Well, this morning is 48 hours, I though she was progressing some last night but this morning we have nothing, no discharge, no real contractions. She had dropped down more but that's all. 

I am worried that the babies are in the wrong position and the labor can't progress because of it. 

I don't want to wait because my vet said so and have dead babies because of it. 

If anyone can help please do! 

She keeps crying at me like she wants me to do something. :/

Thanks 
Kat


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You're going to have to go in and work on dilating the cervix.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump! Any other suggestions?? I am going to try that ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Agree with Karen.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Easy solution, contact a different vet!


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree vet must get kids out. I had a goat do this I took her to vet who said give more time two days later no progress. Week later took goat back to vet, differant vet. Him & his assistant woked over & hour..
Finnally got out two large beautiful kids dead. The vet said that when the kids are too big they just go down into the belly & can't get out. They said I was probaby feeding too much. The babies got too big. My girl just delivered a big boy kid this past April. She was one proud mom. Hope this helps


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If your sure on due date and your really worried I agree take to a vet and get them out. To me it sounds like she just might not be ready yet but have been proved wrong more then once. But even if the vet gave her something to dilate you could get them out your self.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I'm not sure on the due date as I didn't breed her to kid right now. But I did have another doe that was bred through the fence so i think that is what happened here. 

There is no doubt in my mind that she is ready. I just didn't know how long I should weight. 

I am going to call the vet and see what he says. If he won't do anything I will try to find another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

What can I give her to get her dilated? I have dex and a friend of mine has ocitocin (sp?) I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe you can put the oxytocin on her cervix to help dilate it.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you know if she could be doing all of this 16 days from her due date? Because I bred her to kid march 8. But when she started all this I checked back and found where all the does were next to the bucks a couple if times and she could have been bred through the fence. 

Karen, do you happen to know a dose for the oxitocin?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never put it directly on the cervix before. Maybe 1cc. This isn't injected, you would rub it on the cervix.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Would giving her the oxytocin injected help her progress? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You need that cervix dilated. Probably Lutalyse would be better for your situation. I would probably call the vet again and see if you can get them to do something for you.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just have her some Lutalyse. And we will see what happens. 

I will hopefully be posting about some babies soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Well Dee finally kidded! At about 7:30 this evening I went out to check on her and she had a bubble with a baby in it already sticking out! With almost no help she delivered a beautiful healthy boy. 

I have pics on my website If anyone wants to see him. 

After all that drama to have only one boy. Lol 

I just wanted to thank everyone here again. You are all AWSOME! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's great!!!! Good job for watching signs as well  yes it seems that's what they do when its such a fuss lol. Congrats and so happy it all worked out for the best.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Mom and baby are doing really well this morning. I am so glad I did something when I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Terrific to hear


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

That's great news!!


----------

